# Would love suggestions to get my shirts out there



## bells (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I started my business thanks to what I learned on this forum and I am very grateful that it exists. I am going through a divorce, let the ex keep our solar business, he was supposed to make payments to me and of course he is not. I know everybody has a story but I was hoping my rhinestone Obama shirts would make me enough money to get ahead while I still do video production. They are making me a little money and selling across the country but not fast enough. I would love some suggestions for getting the word out because it is time sensitive product. I have no marketing budget but have a google ad words, facebook ads, you tube videos, craigslist, ebay and I blog all the time to get on google. Everybody is selling Obama stuff. Oh I also sent some shirts out to celebrities including Oprah, Bobby Brown and Tyra Banks. I never heard back from any of them. Any ideas for creative advertising besides shooting my ex while wearing one of the shirts?


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd try to team up with local clubs focused on the Obama Campaign, for example I've seen the 'Young Democrats Club' etc. Perhaps you could approach the organizers of these events and see if you could sell t-shirts there.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

bells said:


> Oh I also sent some shirts out to celebrities including Oprah, Bobby Brown and Tyra Banks. I never heard back from any of them.


Hi. Sending free tees to celebrities isn't going to lead anywhere, as most of them are tied into contracts which limit what they can and cannot promote. Most celebrities get innundated with free gifts from fans every day, with the reality that most of them will end up in the local charity shop, or the nearest bin.

If you are going to give out free tees, at least give them out to folks that will actually wear them.


----------



## bells (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks! I have learned this the hard way but still looking for ideas. Maybe I will give some to college students at the debate next week


----------

